# chewing sign of boredom?



## mipsyxmarla (Jul 9, 2007)

i think marla's recovering from her depression. she was majorly depressed after mipsy died last wednesday - lying around and moping, barely getting up for treats.
i had taken her to her other cage at my mom's house (which is about half the size, maybe smaller than the big cage at my dad's house), which she immediately started showing signs of depression. i spoiled her with treats, which seemed to cheer her up for just a little bit. now i've taken her to the huge cage at my dad's house, and she has definately felt happier. but now she's started chewing...lots. i gave her a shoebox, and she shredded one of the sides. i've also noticed her nibbling on things she'd never nibble on when out of the cage- carpet, and wires (i stopped her before she could do any damage). 
am i just overreacting, or is she chewing just to keep herself busy? i've been considering adopting a second rat to keep marla company, but i'm so busy this month- traveling out of state for a week in 2 weeks, and school starting in september, i'm not sure if i'll have enough time with my new rat, and making sure quarintine goes well and everything!
i'm stressed about having one less rat, and trying to keep the one rat left happy as can be. any help?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It probably is somewhat from boredom. Perhaps give her something to chew on in the cage so she can get some boredom out?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

One of mine chews the cage bars and she has a running wheel to use and there is stuff to chew in the cage as well... But she chews the cage and it's driving me up the wall!! 

WHY?!?


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Well... think of it this way... lets say your mom makes you hamburgers and hot dogs for supper (so she was busy okay? lol) but you don't like hot dogs... what are you more likely to eat? I think it has to do with what they WANT to chew on as opposed to whats offered..


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Shoulders sag* So if I want her to stop I need to make it so she can't get her mouth around the bars???? :?


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Why do you want her to stop? And no not necessarily, you could spray the bars with something sour so that she doesn't like the taste..


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Could try bitter apple or vinegar or something similar.

Maybe she just likes the feel. Like people who chew ice or tinfoil.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

...there are people who chew tinfoil? :?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

renay said:


> ...there are people who chew tinfoil? :?


I do...


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center] :lol: [/align]


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

8O The thought of chewing tinfoil makes me cringe ^^;


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My brother and I both do it. My mother would literally yell at us to stop.

Then I'd snap at her about chewing ice (shudder).


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ice, tinfoil..... You and anyone else that does that.... *Shudder* Eeeewww.......


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

... tin foil eh? do you have cavities? Because that is THE weirdest feeling ever when you have filled cavities and you chew tin foil... you know what makes me cringe? people who put their teeth on a fork while they're eating and like drag the fork out of their mouth Ughhh :?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

renay said:


> ... tin foil eh? do you have cavities? Because that is THE weirdest feeling ever when you have filled cavities and you chew tin foil... you know what makes me cringe? people who put their teeth on a fork while they're eating and like drag the fork out of their mouth Ughhh :?


No, no fillings. I think that's the only reason I can stand it.

I don't like the fork thing either. My front teeth are actually pretty sensitive (especially to cold, which is why I can't chew ice.)


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm just wondering.....Wasn't this post about RATSYS chewing?? LOL :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> I'm just wondering.....Wasn't this post about RATSYS chewing?? LOL :lol:


Yes, but it could tail back to the same thing. Some rats may like to chew on different things, like cage bars and such.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I know I was kidding. lol


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

ice chewer here and darn proud


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Shudders* 

I like to suck on ice sometimes but I have like 9 fillings and my teeth are sensetive to temp changes in general.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

well i THOUGHT my teeth were sensitive but I guess not......... 

I can chew ice but I CAN'T bite into a cold apple.....now THAT makes me shudder

...and I wouldn't worry too much about the chewing. Sometimes my ratties do it when I'm around because they know i'll come over and pet them. It's like their way of saying HI WE'RE HERE!! or i find that to me the case with my chewers at times


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

All I do is yell at her to shut up if she does it to much. (I'm on the other side of the room.) ..........You think she does it just to hear my voice?? :? ??


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

One of my rats will put her mouth around the cage bar (in her mouth behind her teeth, so that it rubs against her gums) and scampers back and forth along the bar. I think she likes how it feels...

She doesn't chew on it, though.


----------

